# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  La magia está para hacerla

## Némesis

Una inspiradora cena con magomurga me ha llevado a plantearme que a veces, muchos aficionados pecamos de un exceso de reserva.

Me explico.

Una cosa es no querer destripar un juego, querer aprenderlo y perfeccionarlo bien, estudiarlo con cariño, no destrozarlo a las primeras de cambio, querer ensayar todos sus aspectos...

Y otra cosa muy diferente es no querer nuca, jamás de los jamases, atravesar ese peligroso pero seductor umbral que hay delante del público. Sea quien sea este público.

Soy muy partidario de lo primero, pero muy detractor de lo segundo.

La poca experiencia que tengo es que la magia está diseñada para el público. Es algo que existe para ser hecho. Exhibido. ¡Bien hecho, claro está! Pero no tiene ningún sentido no querer lanzarse nunca. El mago que hace esto entra en un espiral de ensimismamiento un poco absurdo, y acaba haciendo los trucos sólo para el espejo. ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?

¿Que nos podremos equivocar? Bueno... ¡Y quién no! Pero tenemos derecho a equivocarnos. Equivocarse no es destripar. Equivocarse es cometer un error, destripar es no amar con pasión lo que se hace. Si uno ama lo que hace, tiene que lanzarse. Porque si no, el umbral de actuar ante el público es cada vez más infranqueable.

Una vez tuve la oportunidad de entrevistar a un jugador grandioso de ajedrez, y le pregunté cuántos libros había que leer para ser un buen jugador. Su respuesta fue... "¿Libros?" Lo que él quería decir con eso es que el empache teórico nos puede impedir ver que el ajedrez se aprende jugando... Pues creo que el ejemplo es aplicable a la magia. La práctica con el público se adquiere actuando. De hecho, aunque hayas ensayado una rutina seis mil quinientas veces, hasta que no la hagas al menos una vez a alguien no sabrás si al público le gusta o no y por qué.

Conclusión: Hay que lanzarse. Con prudencia y estudio, pero hay que hacerlo.

¿Qué opinais por aquí de todo esto?

----------


## Ritxi

Némesis estoy 100% de acuerdo contigo.

No acabo de entender ese miedo que tienen algunos a actuar, si es lo que más me gusta a mi!!

Tambien estoy de acuerdo en que primero hay que estudiarlo y trabajarlo, pero donde realmente se ve si funciona o no es con el público.

----------


## Ming

Vaya... este tema me toca mucho... ufff...

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, claro... pero no es tan fácil :(

----------


## mnlmato

completamente de acuerdo, pero yo hasta me pongo nervioso si voy a hacer un juego a alguien que no conozco, y eso siendo un juego muy ensayado y casi sin técnica...pero hay que lanzarse a la piscina para aprender a nadar!!! :D

----------


## Némesis

> completamente de acuerdo, pero yo hasta me pongo nervioso si voy a hacer un juego a alguien que no conozco, y eso siendo un juego muy ensayado y casi sin técnica...pero hay que lanzarse a la piscina para aprender a nadar!!! :D


Justo. La clase de nervios que sólo se vence actuando.

----------


## Magnano

> Vaya... este tema me toca mucho... ufff...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, claro... pero no es tan fácil :(


¿Solo mucho? Pero si la primera cosa que se me ha pasado por la cabeza ha sido "Nemesis se ha decidido a abrir un post para Ming"

----------


## Magnano

Se me olvidaba, yo estoy trabajando duramente presentando muchos efectos en público ultimamente, y aseguro que engancha... ¡Gente del SIS, preparaos!

----------


## ignoto

¿Se puede estudiar magia sin plantearse presentarla?
 :Eyes: 


Por decirlo de otra manera, un jardinero que dedica toda su vida a estudiar el arte de la espada ES un jardinero pero el que coge una espada por primera vez y se lanza al combate ES un guerrero. Un guerrero idiota (y muerto) por combatir sin aprender a luchar pero un guerrero.

Moraleja: Hay que estudiar pero se vive para APLICAR lo estudiado.

----------


## Ritxi

> Por decirlo de otra manera, un jardinero que dedica toda su vida a estudiar el arte de la espada ES un jardinero pero el que coge una espada por primera vez y se lanza al combate ES un guerrero. Un guerrero idiota (y muerto) por combatir sin aprender a luchar pero un guerrero.
> 
> Moraleja: Hay que estudiar pero se vive para APLICAR lo estudiado.


Me encanta cuando pones estos ejemplos  :Great:

----------


## Moñiño

Yo adoro el escenario. Sea de magia o haciendo una obra de teatro. Yo peque de presentar demasiado pronto, como todo buen novato. Es el fin por el que aprendo magia.
Comprendo a los que empiezan que les sea dificil, incluso a los que aman este arte, el que les salgan actuaciones, por mucho que las deseen. Pero estos son otros temas, publicitarios y demas. Comprendo que se cansen de que no les llamen para actuar (a veces justificadamente por que no se mueven, ni hacen nada).
Lo de los nervios es normal. Ademas, yo creo que cualquier mago tiene algo de egocentrico y narcisista. La gusta llamar la atencion, ser el centro de atencion, y que mejor que hacerlo en un escenario entreteniendo al publico. Ademas de un poco "Sin verguenza"
Creo que sin esta cualidad, aunque sea en un grado minimo, la cosa solo se quedara en estudio.

Por cierto ¿El mago nace o se hace?

Salutres.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Némesis.

Los nervios a actuar es algo por lo que todos pasamos, y seguramente, aunque poco a poco se vayan teniendo menos, es algo que siempre tendremos en el nudo del estómago antes de salir a actuar. La primera vez que me tocó hacer algo en público estaba "acojonao", pero poco a poco (y no es que haya hecho muchas cosas), se van perdiendo esos nervios, y al contrario te vienen ganas de tener la oportunidad de prepararte algo para poder enseñar.

Magicmolon, yo creo que el mago se hace, quizás tenga un punto de vista equivocado, pero creo que si tienes el gusanillo de la magia, y con cabeza la estudias y te formas bien, puedes llegar a ser eso, un mago.

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, ahora viene la segunda parte del post...

A veces, el miedo a actuar puede ser escénico...

O puede ser un miedo a las feroces críticas que sabes que te van a llover de tus amigos los magos  :Smile1:  Hay que saber encajar las críticas, ya que son todas positivas, siempre, y te ayudan a mejorar. Pero tienes que ser capaz de desoírlas si sabes que es rajar por rajar.

No seré yo quine os descubra cómo somos los magos...

----------


## Pulgas

Pues voy a llevar la contraria... Pero sólo parcialemente.
No concibo la escena sin disfrute. Alguien que sufre actuando transmite al público su sufrimiento y, por tanto agobia (agobia tanto como se agobia él mismo). Por eso sí entiendo que una persona pueda estudiar la magia (porque le encante) y no se anime a llevarla a escena (porque sufra).
Ahora, el refranero popular es muy sabio y dice... "El hombre que bebe agua teniendo vino en la mesa, es como el que tiene novia y la mira y no la besa".

----------


## Némesis

> Pues voy a llevar la contraria... Pero sólo parcialemente.
> No concibo la escena sin disfrute. Alguien que sufre actuando transmite al público su sufrimiento y, por tanto agobia (agobia tanto como se agobia él mismo). Por eso sí entiendo que una persona pueda estudiar la magia (porque le encante) y no se anime a llevarla a escena (porque sufra).


100% de acuerdo. Hay que disfrutar haciéndolo, si no, no hay magia.

----------


## Solinam

Es cierto que la Magia es para hacerla, para crearla y hacer disfrutar e ilusionar al resto de personas.

Es frecuente en algunos magos/as el no querer afrontar una salida a escena a mostrar su magia y se debe a varias razones que son fáciles de superar, que les podemos llamar Ysis :

1. ¿Y si fracaso ante los demás? Temor a ser evaluado.
2. ¿Y si alguno de los presentes ya sabe de magia y descubre mis trucos? Manía persecutoria de magos expertos.
3 ¿Y si me espero para cuando esté realmente preparado? Sigue esperando, sigue... pero sentado.
4 ¿Y si se me cae un foco de luz cuando esté actuando? No vale la ley de Murphy o contrata un seguro de accidentes. Vaya excusa.
5. ¿Y si descubro que realmente no valgo para esto de la Magia? La forma más fácil de vivir la vida es ser ignorante. Si eres ignorante no sufres.
6. ¿Y si.... dejo mis temores, mis dudas, mis paranoias, mis tonterías de lo que piense la gente a un lado? Cuando tenga realmente una oportunidad de mostrar mi Magia al público lo afronto con valentía y hay que tomarlo tan en serio hasta el punto de creernos la Magia que hagamos.

Si te lo crees lo creas.  ¡ Ánimo y adelante !

----------


## Iban

Os habla el jardinero.

Jugueteando con la baraja. Alguien se me queda mirando, veo que duda, y yo pienso "por Dios, que no me pida un juego". Porque... ¿qué tengo que pueda ser suficientemente bueno? Todavía nada...

¿Solución? Que me dejéis en paz, caray, que ya tendré tiempo...  :O15:

----------


## Mistico

Yo con los profanos no tengo problema. Si me piden en un juego...caen unos pocos. Mi problema radica en los magos. Se me pasa por la cabeza ese pensamiento que acaba de exponer Ibán. ¿Qué juego tengo que sea "digno" de presentar a otro mago? Al nivel que yo me exijo, quizá uno...y es automático.  

Esto anterior unido a un no sé qué que me hace bajar el nivel "muy mucho" y que las manos estén inseguras, las palabras no salgan en condiciones, el ritmo decaiga...en definitiva, no disfruto.

¿Entonces porqué hago magia a los profanos si no creo tener los juegos suficientemente preparados? Por varias razones, pero dos principalmente:

-Porque es parte necesaria del aprendizaje.
-Porque disfruto enormemente cuando consigo provocar una sonrisa , un "es imposible" en sus labios, una reacción de asombro e ilusión, en definitiva, magia.

Concluyendo: Hay que hacer magia, hay que regalar (o vender :P según el caso) la magia, hay que compartirla y vivirla junto con los espectadores. 

Abrazos.

----------


## t.barrie

Ufff...

Iban, un día quedamos para regar la orquídeas y podar los rosales... 

Yo hace un tiempo que no hago magia. A nadie. Ni a mi novia. Y puede que en parte sea por miedo escénico ,nervios o algo parecido y no sea consciente de ello, pero creo que no. Simplemente NO me apetece. Y no se porqué. Supongo que es porque la gente a la que puedo hacer magia, son amigos y conocidos. ¿Poco repertorio y mismo público? No se... 

Las pocas veces que se me ha brindado la oportunidad de hacer magia a desconocidos todo ha salido bien, nervios los justos,todo bien.

Y no me parece que sea tan grave. la magia está hecha para hacerla...si. Pero yo disfruto, y mucho ,ensayando en mi casa, cara el espejo o cara la cámara. Me gusta hacer magia "para mi" (llamadme raro).Y me gusta leer y estudiar magia, y hablar de ella aunque solo sea a través del foro.

Soy consciente que si quiero crecer como mago esto se debería de solucionar. Que hay que cojer esa soltura y saber manejar al público, y por mucha teoría que estudie, eso se consigue con la práctica. ¿pero tengo prisa? NO. Mi idea es, dentro de unos años,cuando las circunstancias personales me lo permitan, acercarme a la asociación de magos más cercana y empezar "un nuevo ciclo".

Lo que tengo claro es que si no me apetece hacer magia, no voy a hacerla. Y es lo que me pasa, aunque no se exactamente porqué.

----------


## Iban

:-)

Qué razón tiene Némesis, y qué poco nos importa, ¿verdad, Tomás? Hay muchos "puestos" en la batalla de la magia que cubrir, y no todos vamos a ser generales... Algunos ni siquiera queremos aspirar a ello, y nos conformamos con ser topógrafos, o mensajeros. Ahora bien, todo aquel que quiera "brillar", debe de prepararse para ser general, aunque luego sólo llegue a capitán (ahí estoy con Némesis).

----------


## Ming

> Jugueteando con la baraja. Alguien se me queda mirando, veo que duda, y yo pienso "por Dios, que no me pida un juego". Porque... ¿qué tengo que pueda ser suficientemente bueno? Todavía nada...
> 
> ¿Solución? Que me dejéis en paz, caray, que ya tendré tiempo...



...






> ¿pero tengo prisa? NO.



 :Smile1: 


¿A nadie le pasa lo que me pasa a mi?  :07: 
Creo haber empezado por el tejado... 
La gente suele empezar haciendo trucos, ok... puede que alguno hiciese, no sé, no lo recuerdo. Luego se pasa a hacer juegos... ok... aquí ya me perdí  :O10:  Yo después de aprender un par de "trucos" y dejarlos de hacer me puse a hacer mis propios... "trucos", eran todos una gran tontería, pero eran míos, sabía hasta donde podía llegar con ellos y lo que no podía hacer. Los acabé abandonando para coger los libros y "aprender como toca". Ahora bien, no me siento a gusto con ningún juego que haya aprendido, claro los disfrazas, les das mil vueltas, los desmontas, los limpias y los montas siguiendo otro orden o yo que sé... pero... no sé...
Es un problema :(

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo siento. Tendréis toda la razón del mundo, pero hay lago que jamás de los jamases entenderéis si no os pasa: hay gente que tenemos miedo a los espacios con mucha gente pendiente de nosotros. Se llama miedo escénico y es miedo real.

Un ejemplo práctico  :302:  :302: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1zY38p0Lpw

----------


## ignoto

> Lo siento. Tendréis toda la razón del mundo, pero hay lago que jamás de los jamases entenderéis si no os pasa: hay gente que tenemos miedo a los espacios con mucha gente pendiente de nosotros. Se llama miedo escénico y es miedo real.
> 
> Un ejemplo práctico 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1zY38p0Lpw



Annemann creo recordar que padecía de eso (ahora no estoy seguro).

En todo caso, uno siempre puede hacer magia a dos o tres personas y ser mago.

O a una sola.

Pero sin público (aunque sea una sola persona) no hay magia y, si nohay magia, no se es mago.

----------


## eidanyoson

Claro, claro, claro, como tu eres elfo la magia te viene dada, pero a los demás... :Wink1: 

Hombre a uno, dos, o unos pocos, algunas veces, pues...

----------


## Ritxi

Estamos juntando 2 cosas!!

Presentar la magia no tiene por que ser en un gran escenario con 500 personas  :O15: 

puede ser simplemente hacer el _doble predicción_ al vecino de arriba !!!

----------


## Iban

Estoy con Ritxi: hablamos de compartir, de interactuar, de no convertirse en un ratón de biblioteca, una mala copia de teórico que se cree Ascanio.

----------


## Némesis

Aclaro:

Mi planteamiento en el hilo es que presentar magia puede ser a una sola persona, naturalmente, no me refería necesariamente a grandes auditorios.

----------


## Weribongui

Iban, cuando deseaste no hacerle un juego de magia a una pobre persona que te miraba insegura para pedirte un efecto.
Uno: perdiste la oportunidad de crecer como mago.
Dos: castigaste a esa persona de no poder irse a casa con la alegria de haber recibido ese regalo de ti.
Tres: perdiste la oportunidad de hacerle ese regalo que tal solo 1 minuto de tu tiempo te costaba.

No creo que hacerle un doble lift y cambiarle su carta no lo tuvieras " preparado" y te aseguro que a cualquiero profano eso le hubiese bastado para irse contento a su casa ese dia.

Mini punto menos para ti. ¬¬

----------


## Iban

Megapunto para ti.

Jajajaj... Hugo, eres un fenómeno. La técnica de hacerme sentir culpable es buena, buenísima.

Jajajaja...

Por Dios que me acordaré de ti si vuelve a suceder. Aunque no lo quiera.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto, ¿no os ha gustado el vídeo?  :O10:

----------


## Ming

*Uno:* perdiste la oportunidad de crecer como mago. _O dejaste pasar la oportunidad de quedar en ridículo y evitar así que algún día, si así lo quieres, puedan verte como mago en vez de un jili****as. Menos mal que no lo hiciste._

*Dos:* castigaste a esa persona de no poder irse a casa con la alegria de haber recibido ese regalo de ti. _Evistaste que esa persona se fuese a casa pensando que la magia no existe. Menos mal que no lo hiciste._

*Tres:* perdiste la oportunidad de hacerle ese regalo que tal solo 1 minuto de tu tiempo te costaba. _Lograste, gracias a que te lo planteaste, el no asesinar la magia como hacen los truqueros. Menos mal que no lo hiciste._

_Gracias por no haberlo hecho si considerabas que no estabas preparado._


Ostras, como cambian las cosas solo cambiandoles el color...  :07:

----------


## Némesis

Ming, ¿tan mal mago consideras a Iban?

----------


## Weribongui

Ming, no sabia que necesitabas con tanta urgencia una buena terapia para cambiar el tipo de esquemas mentales de pesimismo y baja autoestima que tienes.. xddd

----------


## Ming

Némesis, noooooo  :117: 

Es que le he visto en directo  :302:  (Es broma)





> Ming, no sabia que necesitabas con tanta urgencia una buena terapia para cambiar el tipo de esquemas mentales de pesimismo y baja autoestima que tienes.. xddd


... despues de esto cualquiera dice nada...
 :Oops:

----------


## Ravenous

Ming, por dios... acabo de coger una depresión solo con leerte.




> Iban, cuando deseaste no hacerle un juego de magia a una pobre persona que te miraba insegura para pedirte un efecto.
> Uno: perdiste la oportunidad de crecer como mago.
> Dos: castigaste a esa persona de no poder irse a casa con la alegria de haber recibido ese regalo de ti.
> Tres: perdiste la oportunidad de hacerle ese regalo que tal solo 1 minuto de tu tiempo te costaba.


De repente, esto me ha recordado algo que pasó hace unas semanas. Llevo meses de depresión mágica, sin hacer nada a nadie. Hace poco, volviendo a casa un sábado de madrugada, iba ensimismado mareando la baraja entre las manos, bastante hecho polvo, y con unas ganas terribles de meterme en cama. De repente, me cruzo con una pareja (que no conocía de nada), y oigo "¿eh! ¿nos haces un juego?". No tengo muy claro cómo pasó, pero me frené en seco, me di la vuelta, e hice mi versión de la carta al bolsillo, regalé la carta, y me despedí, y ellos se fueron la mar de contentos mientras yo seguía mi camino. Lo curioso, es que en estos meses he tenido muchas oportunidades de hacer magia y no la he hecho (y sigo sin hacerla), y no puedo explicarme ese arrebato que me dió.
A partir de ahí, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones respecto al tema de que hablamos, por yo no tengo tiempo para extenderme más.

----------


## Magnano

> y no puedo explicarme ese arrebato que me dió.


A eso se le llama la liberación de la bestia magica que llevas dentro, al final sin saber como, acaba saliendo, es como lo que tiene Rocky en el sotano que le impulsa a salir a boxear con Dickson

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo la semana pasada me la pasé entera repasando unos juegos para hacer el sábado a unos familiares y amigos.

Al final la gente se apalancó y no la ví todo predispuesta, así que, mi gozo en un pozo, me callé y para otro dia  :Arf:

----------


## Magnano

Eso es una pu**da como una casa, yo he decidido no hacer nada a menos que me lo pidan todos haciendome la ola, o me paguen :D

----------


## Némesis

> Al final la gente se apalancó y no la ví todo predispuesta, así que, mi gozo en un pozo, me callé y para otro dia


Eso es otra cosa. Evidentemente hay que saber cuando plegar velas. Pero ello no quita el hecho que hay días que la ocasión sale bien, y cuando sale, no hay que dudarlo.

----------


## Ritxi

Si claro, por eso lo he contado, una cosa es no hacer magia nunca y otra es no verlo claro aunque te mueras de ganas  :07:

----------


## Némesis

> ...y otra es no verlo claro aunque te mueras de ganas


Como en el sexo, vamos ;-)

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues poco más que añadir. La magia pienso que está para presentarla ante público como bien dice Némesis al principio del post. Claro está que hay que estudiar, preparar, y afrontar las dificultades que vienen, pero es que todo eso se hace para hacerlo ante público. Por eso soy muy rehacio (lo comenté con Weribongui hace poco cenando) a juegos que tienen DEMASIADOS ángulos, o técnicas que sean muy visuales, pero sólo para cámara o para una sola persona... Porque mi visión de la magia es para muchas personas, mientras más la disfruten mejor, más nos lo pasaremos bien!

Eso sí, los nervios son completamente necesarios en mi opinión. Sin adrenalina... (nervios, como dicen por ahí, no de no ensayar, si no ese punto de adrenalina que es necesario) no se le da la misma chispa, creo yo. Es un "mal" necesario, refiriéndome ahora a los nervios que dan la inexperiencia y que la gran mayoría de aficionados tenemos...

Un saludete!

----------


## Ming

> Ming, por dios... acabo de coger una depresión solo con leerte.


Jajajaja  :Rofl: 

Ravenous dos cosas:
La primera es que siento mucho tu depresión mágica, y siento haberla agrandado :(
La segunda... me has alegrado el día con ese comentario  :302:  Lo voy a enmarcar  :302: 


PD. Luis, ¿y esa foto? ^^

----------


## tarodin

yo me estoy quitando un poco el miedo ese haciendo los juegos que me salen bien... el otro día le hice la dama que se ruboriza a una compañera de clase y el grito que pegó fue un gran empujón a seguir xD

lo adapté haciéndolo con un rey a un amigo y empleando un lenguaje un poco soez le dije:
- ah! que es el marica del rey de corazones, otro como tu que también se pone rojo jejejeje

Es curioso como la propia charla desvía la atención y hace que la técnica pase a un segundo plano donde aunque hagas el dl un poco chustero es imperceptible siempre y cuando uno mismo no le de más importancia de la que realmente tiene.




> Eso sí, los nervios son completamente necesarios en mi opinión. Sin adrenalina... (nervios, como dicen por ahí, no de no ensayar, si no ese punto de adrenalina que es necesario) no se le da la misma chispa, creo yo. Es un "mal" necesario, refiriéndome ahora a los nervios que dan la inexperiencia y que la gran mayoría de aficionados tenemos...


Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo en esto, desde que hago los juegos sin ese nerviosismo por la técnica todo me sale rodado.
Finjo nervios, por ejemplo, a partir de la segunda o tercera carta en el juego del mago contra el tahur o en momentos que no tienen nada que ver con la ejecución.

Salud!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No me refiero a nervios de la técnica, precisamente esos son los que no hay que tener en mi opinión, ya que esos nervios se deben a no haber ensayado demasiado... (O no me he explicado bien, o no me has entendido... :( espero que ahora quede más claro).

Yo también suelo fingir cierto nerviosismo ante algún error, jugando y creando conflictos (la teoría de Carrol).

Espero que se entienda!  :Smile1:

----------


## tofu

Desde mi corta experiencia he pasado por varias fases, cuando empecé a aprender juegos se los iba mostrando a mis amigos con bastante exito, lo cual engancha bastante, hasta que chofff! metida de pata hasta las cejas, lo cual me hizo reflexionar, nada de juegos hasta que consiga crear una rutina como dios manda.

He pasado bastante tiempo preparando un par de rutinas con las que me siento bastante cómodo y me he currado una presentación bastante decente. 

Me ha costado mucho contenerme las ganas de mostrar ningún juego a mis amigos, además cada vez que los veo me piden que haga algo de magia y ya no se me ocurre nada para escaquearme, asi que ya va siendo hora que les sorprenda con algo.

En mi opinión coincido con némesis, hay que lanzarse que para eso nos tiramos un montón de tiempo trabajando y no hay mejor recompensa que la cara de sorpresa de la gente cuando presencia magia.
Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

> Lo siento. Tendréis toda la razón del mundo, pero hay lago que jamás de los jamases entenderéis si no os pasa: hay gente que tenemos miedo a los espacios con mucha gente pendiente de nosotros. Se llama miedo escénico y es miedo real.


Lo gracioso es que cuando se suelta... sólo puedes decir una cosa... ¡Qué ca&%ón!

Mira, este hilo me reuerda una conversación que tuve hace poco con algunos alumnos de la escuela de Ana. Iba más o menos por los mismos derroteros. Y deciros sólo algunas de mis opiniones al respecto (ojo, muy personales, y posiblemente muy equivocadas).

- No hace falta hacer el Suit Apparition. HAz cosas técnicamente muy fáciles (es decri, que tengas tan dominadas que vayan en piloto automático), con juegos que tengas muy estudiados (que no se te pueda olvidar nada por error). Un doble predicción o una dama que se ruboriza pueden ser tan mágicos (o más, incluso) como la rutina más enrevesada que te puedas imaginar.

- Las primeras veces, yo aconsejaría charlas más bien descriptivas (en plan: "mira que cosa más curiosa..."). De esta manera no tendrás tu mente dividida en HISTORIA-TECNICA-ESTRUCTURA.

Es decir, ya que te vas a tirar en avión, lleva los mejores paracaidas.

Ah, y el miedo al fallo... pues hombre, mejor poner primero todas las medidas posibles apra no fallar... y luego, si se falla, NO PASA NADA. Como se suele decir, si fuéramos toreros, sí que sería malo fallar.

Y como decía Ascanio, "LA MAGIA ES UN ARTE PRACTICO QUE SE APRENDE ANTE EL PUBLICO" (o algo así, cito de memoria).

Un abrazo.

----------


## Mariano2010

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Némesis. La magia, como todas las cosas valiosas, se tienen que mostrar, porque lo que no se enseña, se pierde.

Por otro lado, creo que ese "miedo" del que hablan, no es del todo malo, ya que está hablando en cierta manera, de que la persona es consciente del valor que tiene lo que quiere mostar al público. Claro que si nunca termina de presentarlo, entonces carece de valor también.

----------


## Doble J

> *Uno:* perdiste la oportunidad de crecer como mago. _O dejaste pasar la oportunidad de quedar en ridículo y evitar así que algún día, si así lo quieres, puedan verte como mago en vez de un jili****as. Menos mal que no lo hiciste._
> 
> *Dos:* castigaste a esa persona de no poder irse a casa con la alegria de haber recibido ese regalo de ti. _Evistaste que esa persona se fuese a casa pensando que la magia no existe. Menos mal que no lo hiciste._
> 
> *Tres:* perdiste la oportunidad de hacerle ese regalo que tal solo 1 minuto de tu tiempo te costaba. _Lograste, gracias a que te lo planteaste, el no asesinar la magia como hacen los truqueros. Menos mal que no lo hiciste._
> 
> _Gracias por no haberlo hecho si considerabas que no estabas preparado._
> 
> 
> Ostras, como cambian las cosas solo cambiandoles el color...


jajajajja que bueno

a ver, aqui tanto el punto de vista azul como el gris tienen razon. El la diferencia está en que, la letra gris TIENE CLARO que controla BIEN uno/s juegos, y la letra azul, NO los tiene bien aprendidos, por otro lado esta el factor TIMIDEZ.

yo creo que en este asunto hay 2 VARIABLES Y 1 CONSTANTE fundamentales:

VARIABLES
      1. tener ensayado y conocerse un juego tan BIEN BIEN, asi     como su charla, que hasta se pueda hacer con los ojos cerrados. Ademas de eso, tenerlos frescos, ya que se olvidan con mas o menos facilidad.

      2.NO tener preparado el juego/os bien, 


CONSTANTE (innato por condicion genetica del mago)

      3.SER O NO mas o menos timido.


la combinacion de alguna de las dos variables con la constante determinaran lo que debe hacer o no el supuesto mago.

Esta claro que para hacer magia ante publico, ademas de conocer la magia hay que ser (como bien decis por arriba) un poquillo sin verguenza en la sana expresion de la palabra, por lo que los timidos siempre tendran ese grado de dificultad añadida más.

Por otro lado este tema es como el asunto del pez que se muerde la cola: SI NO ACTUO, NO ME SUELTO, PERO NO PUEDO ACTUAR POR QUE NO ESTOY SUELTO.

Pero yo creo que el mago aprendiz, sabe cuando es el momento de actuar y ese momento llegará, pero claro está, si no se quieren fracasos habra que aplicar si o si la variable 1, y aunque se sea timido, poco a poco eso se ira haciendo mas facil.

Tambien opino que hay que tener los juegos frescos. A mi al principio me pasaba muchas veces, (aunque no llevo mucho en serio en la magia tampoco)  que no me encontraba SEGURO para hacer ningun juego, por que realmente sientía que tenía muchos conocimientos y tecnicas y juegos, pero me di cuenta que no me atrevía a hacer nada por que NO TENIA NINGUNO REALMENTE BIEN BIEN ensayado y conocia al dedillo, y la verdad que ese estado de represion interna al pensar "joer, hago o no hago?  ahora es el momento o no es el momento?" y sufría...
por lo que ahora me centro en unos pocos pocos pero sabiendolos hacer bien, me despreocupo, y cuando llega el momento de hacer pues llega y ya está, haciendo lo poquito que sé.

En definitiva pienso que, la magia está para hacerla, sí, pero teniendo muy ensayado y fresco lo que se vaya a hacer, en principio haciendo a familiares y amigos y a personas sueltas, soltando la timidez y LA LARGA muy a la larga todo esto irá mejorando.
Digo a la larga por que este es un proceso que no esperemos que sea de aqui a mañana. Eso tambien cabe mencionar.

un saludo

----------

